# What Is The Basic Cost Of Living?



## Edgenaples (Dec 19, 2012)

Can you provide a basic cost of living budget ...nothing fancy, just living a nice comfortable life. Thanks very much !


----------



## welashubby (Oct 13, 2012)

Where do you want to live? There's a big difference between Metro Manila an one of the many cheaper provinces.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

This question really gets asked far too often. Do a little reading around the forum and you will find a lot of similar threads that will probably give you the answers to what you're looking for. If you still didn't find what you need, at least provide a few more details. Are you single? Do you want to live near the beach? Can you stand the heat? Do you like the mountains? City life? What does "comfortable" mean in your eyes?


----------

